# I never said I was quick



## cruzn57 (May 10, 2013)

about doing anything.
and NO, 57 is still not running, 
I did work on the wiring, still alot more to go.

and..............
I did put this on the door.   you may ask why on the outside of the door?
cause I hang my jacket on the hooks, and it hits me on my way out, 
and I like the statement  it makes,
now if I can find a sign saying


  "MY" 
to put above it 

View attachment door sign- rad cover 002.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 10, 2013)

That sign is sweet and I love the hose reel...:rockin:


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2013)

Wish I had a sign like that!


----------



## havasu (May 13, 2013)

I wish I had a garage like that!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 13, 2013)

I wish I had the hose reel.


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2013)

I want the door.


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

I wish I had a Garage like that, a door of any kind on it, and a GARAGE RETREAT sign to hang on it.


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

oh yeah.......a hose reel would be nice as well!


----------



## cruzn57 (May 15, 2013)

been on the road since monday,  to calif, then tucson, then home, 1250 miles all total,
I can arrange for you to have any of the above........
Garage,        about $25000
sign............about $100
hose reel.....about $25000 , why so much???? you ask?

rolled 4-5 times at 150 mph, went through the lights side ways.
that is my buddy Scott, still recovering 2 yrs later!
hose reel was on the back of the car! 

View attachment 384844_10150438121233530_711941565_n.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

Ouch!

did you drive past my house again and forget to stop for a beer?

Didn't you know you are supposed to keep the rubber side down?

It will buff out!


----------



## MarkWood (May 16, 2013)

I think ill pass on the hose reel. I have been in my share of major accidents and that thing might bring  me bad luck! Hope your buddy makes a full recovery.


----------

